# 8 year old cockatiel stopped whistling and talking



## stuboo (Feb 16, 2011)

About 1 day ago my 8 year cockatiel recently stopped whistling and talking i dont know why he just makes this peep whistle still seems bright anoth and flys around should i be concerned anyone and this happen to there cockatiel whats the best thing to do now get him to a bird vet stuart


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you have any other reason to think he might be sick then going to the vet is the best plan. But there might be other reasons he has stopped singing, for example a change in the weather has put him out of the mood or something new in the environment is making him feel a little bit shy. So watch him carefully for signs of illness and call the vet if you're worried about what you see, but if he seems to be basically normal except for not singing then there probably isn't a problem.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

It sounds to me like he has a respitory infection, any change in voice needs a vet visit to an avain vet or an avain interest vet. Birds are very good at hiding illness and he might not be too bad at the moment but a respitory infection will need treating.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmmm cookie is the same as you just descibed but he stopped when my lucky started doing the mating call


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

It would concern me that he was whistling and talking then stopped and the whistle sounds different. Could you put a video on with the sound? Sometimes with an upper respitory infection if affects the usual sounds they make. I remember a sad case on here a while ago, a voice change but the bird was a hen. They owner thought it was hormomes, the bird took a turn for the worse and died before seeing a vet so you can't be too careful.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will just do that


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

One of my cockatiels who's 14 now got a respitory infection not loing after I got her, I already had a bird from the same person, turns out though she wasn't a breeder, just bought the birds on cheap tried to tame them up by doing a severe wing trim and make a profit. Anyway I went to a self taught avain vet (yes it was bad back then!) he gave me baytril, it worked but it came back again sometime later. I knew she wasn't right because her chirp turned into an oi oi sounding noise, went to an ordinary vet that time and got more baytril, that sorted her out. I was told her air sacs were damaged from the infection, she used to breathe heavier too. She is still a bit affected, if she has a mad fly around she will breathe heavier and open beaked for a few seconds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cookie still do a wolf whistle when my bf gives him kisses but he wants to be with lucky all the time and also follow her about


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Cookie is probably alright, that could be down to mate calling but Stubo's bird might have an infection if the whistle has changed, especially if it has gone high pitched/ squeeky/ penny whistle like trying to do usual noises but can't. Videos with the sound would definately help.


----------



## stuboo (Feb 16, 2011)

Jess said:


> One of my cockatiels who's 14 now got a respitory infection not loing after I got her, I already had a bird from the same person, turns out though she wasn't a breeder, just bought the birds on cheap tried to tame them up by doing a severe wing trim and make a profit. Anyway I went to a self taught avain vet (yes it was bad back then!) he gave me baytril, it worked but it came back again sometime later. I knew she wasn't right because her chirp turned into an oi oi sounding noise, went to an ordinary vet that time and got more baytril, that sorted her out. I was told her air sacs were damaged from the infection, she used to breathe heavier too. She is still a bit affected, if she has a mad fly around she will breathe heavier and open beaked for a few seconds.[/QUO
> 
> Hi there many thanks for your reply will be taking him up to vet in morning sounds like a respitory infection had him out this morning fly about fine but once landed on shoulder heavy breathing and sneezing alot. Still can not whistle or talk trys to but just a small chrips will try and sort a video hes still as lively as ever but as i heard they try and hide there illness .


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea they do... My cookie aint sneezing or heavy breathing... I hope he gets better :flowers:


----------



## LINDABO (Mar 27, 2010)

*Sammy not talking*

My 1-1 /2 year old cockatiel Sammy started doing the same thing. I live in 2 different places which Sammy does too. The only time he talks and whistles (all the things he knows) is when he is traveling back and forth in the car to where he lives. He was talking no matter where he was, but now he only seems to do it in the car. What is wrong???


----------

